# Gateway Coasters vintage bicycle show Sunday October 8



## rollfaster (Sep 4, 2017)

Bring your vintage bicycle( all types ) out to display to help benefit the Florissant Police department. All ages event. Starts at 10:00am to 3:00pm. Gonna be a great show!


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 9, 2017)




----------

